# When Hell's Gates Open



## Arknath (Apr 15, 2002)

This story hour is inspired by one of the players in my group as he has written one about his current campaign.  I hope you enjoy this as much as I’ll enjoy telling the tale.

Our story begins in the land of Ersadia, a rich land consisting of a single massive continent that stretches across the globe.  Our story may seem strange to you, the reader, for here, orc and elf walk side by side and hold no enmity towards each other.  Not everything is as it seems on other planes of existence and you must base the emotions in one’s heart by the strength of his character.

In northwestern Ersadia, lies a city called Sallineth.  This city’s creation dates back 175 years, the first year that is known to Ersadian scholars and is known as The Year of the Coming.  Sallineth’s history has been decorated with the land’s most powerful mages and scholars gathering to it’s gates and making the land around it a much safer place to live.  Sallineth is a bastion of safety in a sea of uncertainty that is the northwestern part of Ersadia.

The creators of the grand city (priests, wizards, and psions) never laid a single brick nor did they mix an ounce of mortar.  The buildings, the walls, even the cobblestone roads were all constructed by the art in which they wield.  As the city grew, it became a place for learning, research and a virtual sacred site to all that was created and discussed about the powers of the mind and the art which came from the use of magic.  

In the 175 year history, questions had been posed as to the nature of life and whether or not Ersadians were the sole beings in existence.  Those who relied upon divine spells regarded these historians and “free thinkers” with an air of absurdity, for they knew that the gods watched over them and that life did indeed exist beyond the current plane.  Wizards, ever practical, were not especially fond of placing belief in anything without concrete evidence of the existence of deities and other planes.  This began a great project amongst the wizards and the priests of Naristan (god of knowledge).  

This project contributed much to what modern-day Ersadia knows about planar travel and creatures from planes not of their own.  At the forefront of this project was a group known as the Dolce Covenant, a group of the twelve headmasters of the foremost colleges and places of study in Sallineth.  These wizards and sorcerers where the most powerful in all of Ersadia in the arts of magic.  The Dolce Covenant decided on the course of action that the interplanar discovery project would take.  They decided that the only way to truly know about other planes was to travel there themselves and experience it first hand.

Over the next hundred years, many gates and portals were opened to other planes of existence, each time with the twelve masters of magic diving into them with armies of mercenaries to aid in protection.  They found peaceful contact with many creatures and made alliances that would last millennia with celestial beings.  The wizards and other non-believers finally had their proof that the gods exist, and to this day there are few in Ersadia that do not at least make offering to some god or goddess.

The time was nearing, however, to when the last portal had to be opened.  Having been fortunate in finding no enemies of great might on the other planes that they had discovered, the Covenant decided to cut back on expenses and lessen the armies in which they entered a plane.  A new set of mercenaries where brought in for the final day and the final unveiling of the portal in which would end a 100 year project of discovery and wonder.  

Thakin the Wise, as he was known to his colleagues, was a particularly powerful and learned night elf (our version of the drow, but non-evil) in the ways of planar lore.  He was the single most knowledgeable being on the face of Ersadia in regards to the project, for he alone had been there at the inception of the Dolce Covenant and the project as a whole.  It was he who was elected to open the last portal and lead the expedition in.  It would be his first time off this plane, since he had never gone on the previous expeditions.

A parade was held for all of Sallineth that day.  Leafcrest (November) 14th, 175 A.C. (After the Coming).  The fanfare was exquisite.  The twelve lords of the Covenant where marched around the city, escorted by hundreds of armed soldiers and scores of spellcasters who had been apprentices (or still were) to the masters.  The best students from all academies martial and arcane alike were marching in fine order and looking quite splendid in the gleaming purple and white vestments that the wizards had made the colors of the City of Magic.


----------



## Arknath (Apr 15, 2002)

*Chapter 1, Part 2*

At the end of this parade, Thakin gave a speech regarding the new information they would learn today and that this was going to be the completion of a project that had been around since many of the current citizens of Sallineth.  He would look out at a crowd that easily topped 20,000 beings: dwarves, gnomes, elves, humans, ogres, giants, trolls, minotaurs, and even a few dragons had shown up for the occasion.  Citizens opened their windows in their tall housing facilities and sat on rooftops just to hear Thakin speek.

It seemed like the whole of Ersadia had turned out for the finishing of the project that was known throughout the world.

Thakin and his colleagues were marched up to the Summoning Tower, the location of the previous excursions into other worlds.  The chamber of casting was large, about fifty feet in diameter, with tapestries and decorative murals painted upon the walls depicting journeys of previous excursions.  Well over 200 soldiers and arcanists gathered in the room (the others where waiting in the staircase of the more than 20 story tower), along with the 12 masters who formed a circle 20 feet in diameter with Thakin in the middle.

The master wizard began the spellcasting and the other wizards murmured protective magics and cast mass spells upon the whole group whilst Thakin summoned the portal.  After many tense minutes and nervous shuffling by the present mercenaries, the wizard Thakin reached a crescendo in his casting and clapped his hands together and held them there.  The whole room fell silent, sweat poured from the black skin of the master’s face as he slowly, ever so slowly, spread his hands apart.  As he did this, a thin blue line 30 feet tall sprang up in front of him and grew with the distance between Thakin’s hands.  Soon enough, the hole was wide enough for most in the room to see through.

Beyond the portal lay a land that was green and flowered, the sun was shining and the animals were playing and going about the business of their lives.  As Thakin finished opening the portal, he smiled in triumph at the vision before him.  Soon, though, one of the wizard’s cried out in alarm.  Thakin turned to see what the trouble was, it was Shrizz, the Yuan-ti illusionist that had cried out.  He pointed to the portal in horror, frozen in fear.  Thakin turned and looked back into the portal, and he then discovered what the cry of alarm was for.

The animals in the “illusion” grew to immense size and sprouted horns and rows upon rows of sharp jagged teeth.  The feathered wings of the birds became the leathery appendages of bat-like wings and chirps became screeches of murder.  Thakin’s expression faded into a grim determination.  He began to cast a spell that would lead the host into the portal.

He never reached the second syllable of the spell.

Through the portal came a huge hand, nearly as wide as the portal itself.  It seized the wizard in it’s monstrous grasp and began to squeeze the life from him.  As his life force left him, spells popped in the air around the fist, the last remnants of the night elf’s defenses were being used, but had no effect.  The entire room watched the doom of the master as blood squeezed through the fingers of whatever held the wizard in it’s grasp and all were frozen in abject terror.  The hand flung the lifeless, empty body of the wizard down on the floor, and he appeared as a grape that had dried in the sun.

This action caused the room to explode into motion.  Our heroes (being the PC’s) turned and ran down the stairs, absolutely horrified.  They could hear the remaining wizards casting behind them in an attempt to stop the huge beast before it came through the portal.  They were screaming at the other soldiers to run, but some of those brave souls pushed past the younger and less experienced warriors and casters to come to the aid of their masters and colleagues.  Our heroes had descended no less than three flights of stairs when they heard the screaming begin.

Currently the party consisted of the following characters.

Thomas, a human warrior who practiced the ways of the East – samurai 1
Ktharssiss, a lizard man wizard specializing in magic item creation – specialist wizard 1
Wilder, an elven swordsman – fighter 1


----------



## Rune (Apr 15, 2002)

Oooo. Good action!


----------



## Vadicus (Apr 16, 2002)

Ktharssiss, here, the lizard wizard (as he has become known).  Ktharssiss was actually part of the summoning ceremony, but when he saw that huge fist come through and crush the master of all wizards in a matter moments, despite the protections the master possessed, the first thought that came to his head was to flee for all his life!  Let the swordarms take care of it, the matter was beyond his hands.

All that was important to Ktharssiss was that he got out alive...

Good job Ark...


----------



## Horacio (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh my God, it seems I've found another good story hour to read...
Another one! ohhhhhhhhhh...

Go on, the story begins very well!


----------



## Arknath (Apr 17, 2002)

*Chapter 1 part 3*

Screams filled the tower as the heroes descended the staircase.  Screams of death, screams of rage, and screams of horror filled their ears and hounded them as they passed hundreds of the more experienced soldiers hurrying to the topmost floor.  As the heroes got nearer to the ground, however, the number of those that attempted to reach the tower’s top floor, had slowed down tremendously and they stared in wonder up the staircase, undecided as to the next course of action.

When our heroes bolted from the tower, they found the streets still lined with people in festive moods.  Only a few had even begun to realize something was terribly amiss in the tower.  Peddlers with their little carts regarded the heroes with warm smiles and offers of their wares at no cost, to celebrate the victory and the completion of the project.  Wilder, Thomas and Ktharssiss began to spread the word that everyone should run as fast as they can and leave this place.  Everyone hesitated, thinking it some grand scheme of the mages or some such other nonsense.  Then, it happened.

The tower’s top most chamber exploded and screams where heard from the streets and from the tower above.  Men, elves, dwarves, ogres and others fell to their deaths as the tower rocked with another explosion and they fell more than 20 stories.  From the top of the tower, winged creatures descended on the masses of Sallineth and began a murderous feast.  Erinyes, cornugons, pit fiends, balrogs and other manners of filthy beasts that this naïve and innocent world had never seen before approached dwarf and ogre alike and proceeded to rip them to shreds.

A tavern in town had reach the point of panic and everyone in the place left in haste.  Some jumped through windows only to be confronted with the growling of lions, that they could not see.  Others ran through doors and were met by little knee high demons that carried large knives and could use them well.  The tavern seemed to be completely surrounded and there was no way out, save death.

Gaelin, an elven bard who had been playing at the tavern for the festival, realized that there was no escaping through the conventional methods of the tavern.  He quickly gathered his things and headed for the stage, opening the secret door that was made into the bottom of the stage for players who did not measure up to the crowds expectation and had tasted a bit too many rotten fruits for their liking.  With one last look around, Gaelin stole through the opening and closed it behind him. 

He was in a dark room so he lit a small candle.  The terrible sounds could be heard outside, albeit muffled, and terror had gripped his heart.  Today had started out such a wonderful day and he was doing well with everyone being in over festive moods.  Damn this things and whatever was going on up there, he’d have made enough to live for years, if the ale was plentiful.  He admitted he was not a great bard, but on some occasions he did have the genius that was ascribed to other bards who had played many songs and won many hearts.  However, today’s events just might change that.  If he could escape alive, then he truly would be a unique bard for no one else – or very few at least – would be able to tell the same tale as he.

As he ran along the corridor as fast as he dared the sounds of the city grew ever dim.  The passageway angled down and headed to a secret exit outside the city.  He smirked at the bards and play companies that had used this way to escape the city before, being so hated or sometimes so racy as to excite the patrons into fits of frenzy.  ‘Some people’, he thought to himself, ‘just cannot take a jest’.

He was reaching the end of the hallway and he came to the door that would lead him out of the city.  The lock that held it shut was crude and he opened it with ease.  Gripping the handle he swung the door open and was given a harsh reminder about the part of the journey that he had forgotten about when he had started this long trek.

The smell of the sewers overcame him and he dropped to his knees gagging and choking in fits that made him sit still and catch his breath.  When he had become accustomed to the smell – oh by the gods the smell! – he gathered his things up and stood to one knee.  When he looked into the darkness to find the best path he should take he became very alarmed.

Several little red eyes were staring back at him and tiny blades reflected the light from his candle.


----------



## Arknath (Apr 17, 2002)

Wilder, Thomas and Ktharssiss ran through the streets darting here and there to avoid the grips of the awaiting fiends.  When they came too close, Thomas and Wilder would slash them with blades and run on, unlike the foolish others who would stay and fight.  If a creature was in their way at a distance, the wizard Ktharssiss would blast them with a spell or confuse them just long enough for the three to run past.  

The heroes were running towards the eastern gate, trying to get through to the outside world.  Passing guardsmen and citizens alike, they realized that the city was lost and needed outside help if it was to be regained.  A scene near the eastern gate stopped all three of them in their tracks.

A contingent of soldiers stood back to back with swords drawn, eyes searching frantically around them.  Suddenly, one of the soldiers cried out just before his arm was ripped from it’s socket followed by a loud roar.  “Lion”, Ktharssis yelled at the other two, “Invissible lion.”  They looked at each other in dismay and then the full realization of what the wizard had just said hit them.  They frantically scanned the area and came on their guard.  Ktharssiss stepped close behind the two warriors and eyed the rear of the group.  It was he who spotted their salvation.

“Sssewersss,” he said to himself more than anyone else.  “Sssewersss!!” he screamed at the other two who had turned to regard him at his first words.  Wilder and Thomas looked where the wizard was pointing and nodded.  Sheathing their swords – Thomas with practiced ease – the three endangered adventurers ran for the grating that led to the sewage system of the city.  When they arrived, Wilder reached down and pulled the grating up in one motion and helped the wizard down.  Thomas, just as easily as before, had pulled his sword out and was watching for pursuit. 

“Go on,” Wilder said to Thomas in a hurried voice, “we haven’t much time.”

“You first,” said Thomas not even turning his eyes to look at his fellow warrior, “my blade is already drawn and I can sheath it faster than you.”

Wilder nodded agreeably and jumped down to the sewer floor with ease.  Ktharssis had already produced a spell that created light on a piece of wood he had found on the sewer floor.  Wilder looked about at the underground tunnels that handled the city’s waste materials.  He was happy about finding his way down here, that is…until the smell hit his nose.  This caused Wilder to wretch and put his hands on his knees.

“You will get usssed to it after a bit.” Ktharssiss hissed still looking around.

“That’s…easy for you to say…you smell with your tongue.”  The thought of smelling this place through his tongue – at least the only way he knew how to smell through his tongue – made Wilder loose control of his faculties and he managed to get his head over the lip of the walkway in which they stood.  Ktharssiss regarded him with a disgusted look.

“It’sss not asss if it’sss unpleasssant enough down here without you making a donation.” the lizard remarked.

Thomas came down a few moments later and closed the grating behind them.  Just as he did, the limb of some unfortunate creature landed atop the grating and dripped blood down onto the floors.  

“Let’s leave,” Thomas said grimly, “and quickly.”  Then he noticed that the smell was abhorrent down here something that made him want to faint.  He did not show it to the other two he was with, but he did not like the smell of it and wished to be out of there as quickly as possible.

The three heroes decided to head east, since that was the closest way out of the city.  They trudged on through the sewers, blades and spells ready to cast at the first thing that tried to stop them from their progress.  They heard the screams and cries of the people up on the surface and they had to keep telling themselves that there was nothing that they could do to save them.  The world needed to know about what happened this day in Sallineth and the three of them took it upon themselves, unknown to each other, to tell Ersadia what happened to her magical city.

As they moved on, they quickened their pace and covered a great deal of ground in a short time.  When they had gone several blocks past the original spot in which they had entered the sewers, they noticed that one scream in particular was raising above the rest.  Wilder and Ktharssiss looked at each other as if to ask the question without saying a word, but Thomas did not hesitate to begin moving in that direction.

Thomas ran towards the sound a few steps and then realized he needed the wizard’s light in order to see in the blackness.  Ktharssiss and Wilder looked at Thomas with inquisitive eyes.

“We must try to save at least one soul  from this tragedy,” he said evenly without turning to look at them, “or if you choose to go on, then good luck to you on your journeys.”

He took a few more steps.  As an afterthought, he turned and spoke to his companions again. “I am Thomas of Skye, and I would know your names ere I die.”

“Wilder, from the lands of Andoarioan in the east,” said Wilder in a formal tone, as if he were some member of a royal court. 

“Ktharssssissssss, and I hail from no land save that which suits me at a given time,” the lizard hissed in a deep resonating voice.

Thomas bowed low and spoke one final time, “I am pleased to have made your acquaintance,” he said respectfully, “but I must go now, I have a task to attend to.  Good speed on the future road.”

The samurai turned and ran into the darkness, counting on his warrior instincts and intellect to see him through this time of his life.  Possibly the last breaths he will ever take.

Wilder and Ktharssiss looked at each other a third time then looked towards the east, and then towards the west after Thomas.  Simultaneously they both took a cautious step in the direction the human man had run.

“We can’t sssstick with him much longer,” Ktharssiss mused to Wilder as they were running down the corridor, “he’sss going to get usss killed.”


----------



## Vadicus (Apr 18, 2002)

*Good Lord*

This bored crashes frequently huh?  I've been attempting to post all day.  

What I was trying to say was...

Ktharssiss is all about self-preservation.  And there is no benefit to smelling with your tongue.  At all.  None.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2002)

Tripled traffic translates to terrible tribulations and temporary tertiary servers.

Just try to avoid checking in from 12 pm - 4 pm and you'll never notice.    Hopefully....


----------



## Horacio (Apr 18, 2002)

There are a backup forum where you can go when this forum is out, it's the EN World Back Up Forum and yesterday, when the forum crashed, most of us moved there


----------

